# Control Freak stabilizer



## Dakota6gun (Nov 27, 2007)

Have a 2007 Bowtech Guardian. Love the bow, but was having some trouble with the occassional left and/or high shot at the range. Could be my fault of course, but also I was having trouble shooting consistent groups. FRUSTRATING!

My pro gave me a Control Freak stabilizer to try. The Guardian is a heavy bow and we thought maybe a heavy stabilizer would help. The Control Freak stabilizer with extensions is just short of 12" in length (still legal for Hunter class) and although I haven't weighed it, it's HEAVY and about 2" in diameter. It looks like a couple Coke cans stuck together and painted black :smile:

The result is that my last two practice games have been 298s with 41 and 45 x's:thumbs_up. The two shots in each game which were not in the 5-ring only missed by about 1/4". My last league game with my old stabilizer was 286 which included two 0's from stray shots, 31 x's. 

I'm no great shakes at the range as you can clearly see, but did this stabilizer make a big difference. I'd shot a couple 295s before (once in league and others in practice), but I think my high x-count with the Guardian (ever for that matter) was in the low 30s. 

Control Freak stabilizers arent' cheap, but wow, from what I can tell so far, this thing really works as advertised. I've never tried anything that had such a drastic positive affect on my shooting.

I just picked up a Limbsaver Elite Hunter stabilizer and Stabilizer Ehancer which I'll use for hunting. On the Guardian they work well too, but the Control Freak does a significantly better job of quieting the bow after the shot. I can feel it on my hand. That's saying alot given the almost non-existent hand fibration in a Guardian.

I don't think the Control Freak would be a good hunting stabilizer, too heavy and I have to figure the Jel-lubber or whatever they call the gelatenous gewriffic stuff inside would harden in cold temperatures and reduce the stabilizer's effectiveness (I could be wrong about that as I'm not cognizant of the exact physical properties of Jel-lubber). But at the range, this thing is exactly what my Guardian (or maybe I) needed.

Just my non-scientific observations, for what they are worth.


----------



## Dakota6gun (Nov 27, 2007)

*First results from league shooting*

Just got back from league shooting with the Control Freak stabilizer on my Guardian for the first time.

Shot the first 300 of my life, 35 Xs. Wow. I can't say enough about this stabilizer and the FOBs I shoot on my X-Weave arrows. This stabilizer is incredible.

Money can't buy love, but a $100+ stabilizer will apparently buy league points


----------

